# Favorite Sprite



## Mad MOAI (Jul 23, 2009)

I checked, and there's no other thread like this, so here we go.

What is your favorite Pokemon sprite from the games?

As for me:


----------



## Dragon (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Darksong (Jul 23, 2009)

It howls. :D

I had another, but I forgot, so it's subject to change.


----------



## BynineB (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 28, 2009)

Okay, I was joking.

My favorite sprite is actually





It is pure awesomesauce.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Aug 3, 2009)

I like the sprites of bird pokemon, and this one looks particularly graceful. :3
Plus, I like the shade of yellow used.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 13, 2009)

Awesome. Nuff said.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 16, 2009)

That... was a joke.







I never fully recovered from this.


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 16, 2009)

>w<


----------



## zapdoszulu (Sep 21, 2009)

Someone must have taken a long time creating these sprites:















But seriously, I like some of the old-fashioned Mewtwo sprites. In particular, this one:


----------



## blazheirio889 (Sep 21, 2009)

First one that comes to mind. There're probably a few others, but I can't remember them off the top of my head.


----------



## ungulateman (Sep 22, 2009)

Shiny Swablu. It's having an identity crisis after all...:p

Seriously, the HG/SS Umbreon frame 2 sprite is easily one of the best of the new games. Not that it's saying much.


----------



## Aisling (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Ven (Sep 23, 2009)

http://archives.bulbagarden.net/media/upload/0/0c/Spr_4h_006_s.png
One of my Favourites. Others will be up when I remember them...


----------



## Salazard (Sep 27, 2009)

Xaldin said:


> http://archives.bulbagarden.net/media/upload/0/0c/Spr_4h_006_s.png
> One of my Favourites. Others will be up when I remember them...


Agreed, this new Charizard sprite is the sex. =D


----------



## blazheirio889 (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh yes, I love the HGSS Scizor sprite. Awesome stance.


----------



## Starly (Sep 28, 2009)

Maybe?





Definitely!


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Sep 28, 2009)

http://www.pokemonelite2000.com/sprites/plmba/321.png


----------

